# [emerge] La compilación absorbe todo los recursos (solved)

## carlos plaza

Un saludo a toda la comunidad de este excelente foro.

Mi inquietud es porque muchos paquetes que he compilado, absorbe todo el recurso de la maquina y quedo inhabilitado para navegar por Internet o hacer cualquier otra actividad con la laptop. En las maquinas que anteriormente había instalado gentoo, nunca me había pasado esto y eran maquinas con menos recursos.

Me gustaría saber si hay alguna forma de que la compilación me deje trabajar en otras actividades y compile sin problema.

Características de la laptop:

```
lscpu

Arquitectura:                        x86_64

modo(s) de operación de las CPUs:    32-bit, 64-bit

Orden de los bytes:                  Little Endian

CPU(s):                              4

Lista de la(s) CPU(s) en línea:      0-3

Hilo(s) de procesamiento por núcleo: 2

Núcleo(s) por «socket»:              2

«Socket(s)»                          1

Modo(s) NUMA:                        1

ID de fabricante:                    GenuineIntel

Familia de CPU:                      6

Modelo:                              42

Nombre del modelo:                   Intel(R) Core(TM) i3-2370M CPU @ 2.40GHz

Revisión:                            7

CPU MHz:                             1000.000

CPU MHz máx.:                        2400,0000

CPU MHz mín.:                        800,0000

BogoMIPS:                            4788.65

Virtualización:                      VT-x

Caché L1d:                           32K

Caché L1i:                           32K

Caché L2:                            256K

Caché L3:                            3072K

CPU(s) del nodo NUMA 0:              0-3

Indicadores:                         fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe syscall nx rdtscp lm constant_tsc arch_perfmon pebs bts rep_good nopl xtopology nonstop_tsc aperfmperf eagerfpu pni pclmulqdq dtes64 monitor ds_cpl vmx est tm2 ssse3 cx16 xtpr pdcm pcid sse4_1 sse4_2 x2apic popcnt tsc_deadline_timer xsave avx lahf_lm epb kaiser tpr_shadow vnmi flexpriority ept vpid xsaveopt dtherm arat pln pts

```

sda

```
Model: ATA TOSHIBA MQ01ABD0 (scsi)

Disk /dev/sda: 320GB

Sector size (logical/physical): 512B/4096B

Partition Table: gpt

Disk Flags: 

Numero  Inicio  Fin     Tamaño  Sistema de ficheros  Nombre  Banderas

 1      1049kB  3146kB  2097kB                       grub    bios_grub

 2      3146kB  275MB   272MB   ext2                 boot    arranque, esp

 3      275MB   4494MB  4219MB  linux-swap(v1)       swap

 4      4494MB  320GB   316GB   ext4                 rootfs

```

emerge --info

```
Portage 2.3.19 (python 3.5.4-final-0, default/linux/amd64/17.0/desktop, gcc-6.4.0, glibc-2.25-r10, 4.9.76-gentoo-r1 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-4.9.76-gentoo-r1-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-_i3-2370M_CPU_@_2.40GHz-with-gentoo-2.4.1

KiB Mem:     1868604 total,     32436 free

KiB Swap:    4120572 total,   3499576 free

Timestamp of repository gentoo: Fri, 09 Mar 2018 17:30:01 +0000

Head commit of repository gentoo: 608396f9309f779d0bd10ce6e9b90ea9913b864e

sh bash 4.4_p12

ld GNU ld (Gentoo 2.29.1 p3) 2.29.1

app-shells/bash:          4.4_p12::gentoo

dev-java/java-config:     2.2.0-r3::gentoo

dev-lang/perl:            5.24.3::gentoo

dev-lang/python:          2.7.14-r1::gentoo, 3.5.4-r1::gentoo

dev-util/cmake:           3.9.6::gentoo

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.29.2::gentoo

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.4.1-r2::gentoo

sys-apps/openrc:          0.34.11::gentoo

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.12::gentoo

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13::gentoo, 2.69-r4::gentoo

sys-devel/automake:       1.11.6-r3::gentoo, 1.15.1-r2::gentoo

sys-devel/binutils:       2.29.1-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc:            6.4.0-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.8-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.6-r3::gentoo

sys-devel/make:           4.2.1::gentoo

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 4.13::gentoo (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.25-r10::gentoo

Repositories:

gentoo

    location: /usr/portage

    sync-type: rsync

    sync-uri: rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage

    priority: -1000

    sync-rsync-extra-opts: 

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=sandybridge -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/config /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt /usr/share/sddm/scripts/Xsetup"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/dconf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/splash /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=sandybridge -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles merge-sync multilib-strict news parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox usersync xattr"

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://www.gtlib.gatech.edu/pub/gentoo"

LANG="es_VE.utf8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

LINGUAS="es"

MAKEOPTS="-j5"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --exclude=/.git"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

USE="X a52 aac aalib acl acpi alisp alsa amd64 analyzer apache2 appstream bazaar berkdb bidi bl bluetooth branding bs2b bzip2 cairo cdda cddb cdparanoia cdr cgroups cli consolekit cover cpudetection crossfade crypt cue cups curl cxx dbus deprecated dga display-manager dmalloc dri dropbox dts dv dvb dvd dvdr eds elogind emboss enca encode evdev exif extras faac faad fam fbcon fbcondecor firebird flac fortran ftp game gdbm ggi gif git glamor gnutls googledrive gpm grub gsm gstreamer gtk gtk2 gtk3 gtk4 handbook hwdb ibus iconv introspection ipv6 java jpeg kde kerberos kmod ladspa lcms ldap legacy-systray libcaca libmpeg2 libnotify librsync-bundled libtirpc lirc live lm_sensors lyrics lzo mad md5sum mercurial mesh mms mng modplug modules mount-locking mp3 mp4 mpeg mtp multilib musepack nas natspec ncurses nls notifier nptl nss nut obex ogg openal opengl openmp opus pango pch pcre pdf pdfimport plymouth pm-utils png pnm policykit ppds ppp projectm pulseaudio pvr python qsui qt3support qt5 qtmedia radio rar readline rtc rtmp rule-generator samba sasl scrobbler sddm sdk sdl seccomp sid sndfile soxr speex spell ssl startup-notification stereo subversion svg tcpd test test-programs tga theora tiff toolame touchpad tray tremor truetype twolame udev udisks unicode upower usb vcd vlc vorbis wallpapers wavpack wifi wxwidgets x264 xattr xcb xinerama xml xv xvid xvmc yuv4mpeg zlib zoran" ABI_X86="64" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" APACHE2_MPMS="worker" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump author" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" CPU_FLAGS_X86="avx mmx mmxext pclmul popcnt sse sse2 sse3 sse4_1 sse4_2 ssse3" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock isync itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf skytraq superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ublox ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="synaptics libinput" KERNEL="linux" L10N="es" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php5-6 php7-0" POSTGRES_TARGETS="postgres9_5" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python3_5" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_5" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby22 ruby23" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="amdgpu fbdev intel nouveau radeon radeonsi vesa dummy v4l" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CC, CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, CXX, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

----------

## Luciernaga

Hola Carlos, solo es una opinión mía.

Intentaría instalar en ese laptop la versión de Gentoo de 32bits y NO la de 64bits.

Por otro lado intentaría crear una partición de intercambio (swap) el doble o el triple de volumen de la que tienes ahora.

Asumiría que compilar Gentoo con ese hardware demoraría un montón de tiempo.

En mi caso tengo un VAIO de similares características con Linux Mint instalado y .... vuela, jejeje

Saludetes  :Wink: 

----------

## carlos plaza

Hola Luciernaga.

Instalar el sistema base solo me tomo 1 hora (no todo fue compilación), el asunto que hay paquetes como los QT** que se consumen toda la ram, la swat y el procesamiento. 

 *Luciernaga wrote:*   

> Hola Carlos, solo es una opinión mía.
> 
> Intentaría instalar en ese laptop la versión de Gentoo de 32bits y NO la de 64bits.
> 
> Por otro lado intentaría crear una partición de intercambio (swap) el doble o el triple de volumen de la que tienes ahora.
> ...

 

Luego pongo las estadísticas.  :Wink: 

----------

## pcmaster

Supongo que conoces el comando renice de línea de comandos, que permite cambiar la prioridad de los procesos.

Quitarle prioridad a portage no impedirá que portage consuma el 100% de CPU, sino que hará que los demás procesos se ejecuten con preferencia antes que portage, con lo que el tiempo de compilación puede aumentar pero los demás procesos no se verán tan afectados.

Pues bien, la prioridad de portage la puedes cambiar en el archivo /etc/make.conf, con la línea:

PORTAGE_NICENESS=10

Recuerda: cuanto más alto el valor, menos prioridad.

----------

## carlos plaza

Muchas gracias pcmaster, esto era lo que me faltaba, no recordaba esta variable. 

 *pcmaster wrote:*   

> Supongo que conoces el comando renice de línea de comandos, que permite cambiar la prioridad de los procesos.
> 
> Quitarle prioridad a portage no impedirá que portage consuma el 100% de CPU, sino que hará que los demás procesos se ejecuten con preferencia antes que portage, con lo que el tiempo de compilación puede aumentar pero los demás procesos no se verán tan afectados.
> 
> Pues bien, la prioridad de portage la puedes cambiar en el archivo /etc/make.conf, con la línea:
> ...

 

----------

